# Manteca, CA racing pigeon........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

needs a home. Finder just turned it in to 911. I'm waiting on more specific info, but it seems that finder contacted club and no on knows who owns that bird... Yeah, right.... ...anyway, the bird most likely is going to need a home.


----------



## chipndales_boy (May 11, 2007)

*I am interested in adopting*

I am very interested in adopting this bird. Can you please get in touch with me at: [email protected] BTW I live in northern California, but I have never paid to have a bird shipped. Can you give me an idea of the cost and what is involved in the process? thanks, Tracy


----------



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

*racing pigeon loft opening*

i,m intrested please send me a email with phone# included so we can talk 
[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This bird found a home. Sorry, I should have updated it. Just hard to keep up with everything some times.


----------

